# Need help planning trip to Chautauqua



## jpbasspro

Planning a spring bass fishing trip with my father. Catch and release.  When is the best time to go? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bassfishinfool

Did good Memorial day last year. Not a lot of numbers but big fish.


----------



## partlyable

I usually go in June and hit docks but I have heard it’s really good in may as well. Someone on here goes up late April early may every year. Might be bleedingminnow. I would do a search for lake chatauqua and maybe reach out to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Mid may thru 2nd week of June is usually a good window. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

For spring trips, I've gone as early as 1st week of May and as late as 2nd week of June. The later you go, the more the weeds will have filled in but bass can be easier to pattern with fish on docks. The earlier you go, the more unstable the weather will be and bass might still be transitioning. Its a big body of water and kind of fishes like 2 different lakes with how its set up deep north and shallow south. Not all of the docks are in if you go too early so keep that in mind if you are planning on fishing docks, which is very popular and productive there. I haven't booked this year's trip yet as the place we have been staying sold recently and new owners are not yet taking reservations. I am hoping to get that locked down soon and we will probably go the week before Memorial day. Make sure you are familiar with the regulations as there is a window where its catch and release with artificial only. Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## Spinnerbait

I've never fished the lake before but since the border of Canada is still supposed to be closed I'm thinking of trying it. Will have wife and daughter with me and they don't fish docks, would rather cast and reel spinnerbaits and cranks. Are the weeds that bad from Memorial Day through second week of June or still coming up?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Spinnerbait said:


> I've never fished the lake before but since the border of Canada is still supposed to be closed I'm thinking of trying it. Will have wife and daughter with me and they don't fish docks, would rather cast and reel spinnerbaits and cranks. Are the weeds that bad from Memorial Day through second week of June or still coming up?


Weeds will developing at a rapid pace from mem-mid june, but it is all weather dependent. 

Also heard rumor that if you have a negative covid test within 3 days of crossing into Canada, you are good?? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassfishinfool

Spinnerbait said:


> I've never fished the lake before but since the border of Canada is still supposed to be closed I'm thinking of trying it. Will have wife and daughter with me and they don't fish docks, would rather cast and reel spinnerbaits and cranks. Are the weeds that bad from Memorial Day through second week of June or still coming up?


Spinnerbaits yes. Crankbaits outside weedlines 10-12 ft.


----------



## partlyable

There are areas that you could absolutely throw spinnerbaits in June, rocky areas with sparse weeds, or other sparse areas. But the majority of the weed beds will be thick by then. Outside weed edges will produce on both of those tactics as well. It’s a good lake you should catch fish. It will still be catch release then till second Saturday in June I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spinnerbait

Thanks al for your input . I don't keep any of the bass just like to catch them. Yeah the Canada thing is a bit unclear right now as they have not officially opened the border and that clause is for essential workers that cross the border (trucks ect..) Hoping they let people in who have been vaccinated but we shall see. Thanks again for your thoughts


----------



## DVDAngelo

Grew up fishing this lake.. Preferred the upper lake as its deeper and better for smallmouth. Fished the edges of the weed lines with tube jigs. Occasional muskie made life interesting on 8 pound line.


----------



## Spinnerbait

When you say upper is that the northern end or the southern end?


----------



## DVDAngelo

Spinnerbait said:


> When you say upper is that the northern end or the southern end?


The northern end between Bemus Point and Mayville.


----------



## jpbasspro

Bleeding Minnow said:


> For spring trips, I've gone as early as 1st week of May and as late as 2nd week of June. The later you go, the more the weeds will have filled in but bass can be easier to pattern with fish on docks. The earlier you go, the more unstable the weather will be and bass might still be transitioning. Its a big body of water and kind of fishes like 2 different lakes with how its set up deep north and shallow south. Not all of the docks are in if you go too early so keep that in mind if you are planning on fishing docks, which is very popular and productive there. I haven't booked this year's trip yet as the place we have been staying sold recently and new owners are not yet taking reservations. I am hoping to get that locked down soon and we will probably go the week before Memorial day. Make sure you are familiar with the regulations as there is a window where its catch and release with artificial only. Let me know if I can help further.





Bleeding Minnow said:


> For spring trips, I've gone as early as 1st week of May and as late as 2nd week of June. The later you go, the more the weeds will have filled in but bass can be easier to pattern with fish on docks. The earlier you go, the more unstable the weather will be and bass might still be transitioning. Its a big body of water and kind of fishes like 2 different lakes with how its set up deep north and shallow south. Not all of the docks are in if you go too early so keep that in mind if you are planning on fishing docks, which is very popular and productive there. I haven't booked this year's trip yet as the place we have been staying sold recently and new owners are not yet taking reservations. I am hoping to get that locked down soon and we will probably go the week before Memorial day. Make sure you are familiar with the regulations as there is a window where its catch and release with artificial only. Let me know if I can help further.


Was that Pine Hill resort you used to stay? I emailed them and they said that they were selling and someone would get back to me. That was several weeks ago and I’ve not heard anything.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

jpbasspro said:


> Was that Pine Hill resort you used to stay? I emailed them and they said that they were selling and someone would get back to me. That was several weeks ago and I’ve not heard anything.


Yes. Was disappointed to find out they were selling last year, Last I heard from them was the closing was delayed so I booked at Yerkey’s cottages this year.


----------



## southern Dan

I am setup with a guide this year for 2 days with 1 or 2 people only for 800. If I am thinking of the same Lake just over the NY border. Need to read the laws. June 1&2 is when I am booked and it's ny open day of muskie season. If you would like the name and number to the guide just pm me.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

So who is heading to Chautauqua this spring? I will be there with a buddy 3 weeks from today. Cant wait. Staying at a new camp this year so that is always exciting. I read the lake has been really low like most places but I assume its filling up now. I also read the lake will receive some "targeted" herbicidal treatments in the week before we arrive.


----------



## jpbasspro

Bleeding Minnow said:


> So who is heading to Chautauqua this spring? I will be there with a buddy 3 weeks from today. Cant wait. Staying at a new camp this year so that is always exciting. I read the lake has been really low like most places but I assume its filling up now. I also read the lake will receive some "targeted" herbicidal treatments in the week before we arrive.


I’ll be there with my dad May 21-24. Staying at Yerkey’s !


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

jpbasspro said:


> I’ll be there with my dad May 21-24. Staying at Yerkey’s !


Dang we will be pulling in just after you. We will be there that week after you leave. I hope you guys whack em but maybe leave some for us ok?


----------



## jpbasspro

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Dang we will be pulling in just after you. We will be there that week after you leave. I hope you guys whack em but maybe leave some for us ok?


Thanks! Hopefully the fish Gods will shine on us a bit. I’ll update you on how we did, etc.


----------



## bassfishinfool

I'll be there memorial day weekend. Might fish Erie on Memorial Day.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

bassfishinfool said:


> I'll be there memorial day weekend. Might fish Erie on Memorial Day.


Sweet! I cant tell you how many times we have said we are gonna trailer up and head over to Erie for a day but we never have. Hope you do well in both places!


----------



## kingfisher42

going 19th through 23rd


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

kingfisher42 said:


> going 19th through 23rd


Good luck! Leave some for us! Haha.


----------



## kingfisher42

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Good luck! Leave some for us! Haha.


let me know how yurkies is


----------



## jpbasspro

kingfisher42 said:


> let me know how yurkies is


 We just got back from staying at Yerkey’s. I wouldn’t go back that’s for sure. Accommodations were very basic to say it nicely. The place was dirty, dishes weren’t washed, some windows worked others didn’t, bugs, lots of them especially ants. The water heater sounded like the agitator of a washer when reheating. Some lights worked, some didn’t even have bulbs. The biggest complaint was the shower. I can pee a stronger stream that what they thing spit out. Oh also the fish cleaning station was absolutely disgusting, maggots rolling out of the 5 gal bucket of left over fish parts. All said and done we did have a roof over our heads and cable TV!! As for the fishing, we didn’t slay em but definitely caught our fair share of nice bass, perch, and occasional walleye. Many of the bass were on beds and overall seemed to be in funk. Best overall presentation was a nail weighted wacky rigged senkos. I did however get one nice smallie on topwater our last evening there. We’d definitely go back for the fishing!


----------



## bassfishinfool

Thanks for the report.
I stayed at Yurkys about 6 years ago. Similar opinion. I'd stay again. Nice docks. Good parking.
Spent a few hours in the garage tonight shooting some Senkos and some other stuff.
Did awesome memorial weekend last year. Big bass not so much on numbers.
Heading up Friday night.


----------



## partlyable

I used to stay at Irwin’s bay cottages and more recently when I have went up we have done vrbo. Looking at the price for yurkies you probably get what you pay for. Sounds like a place I would stay fit sure if it was me and a buddy fishing. If I tried to take my wife and kids there I would be in trouble. If you were unhappy I would suggest finding a vrbo. There are some in all price ranges. 

As far as the lake goes, I am making the drive for a single day of fishing June 17th. Good luck to all of you headed up before then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpbasspro

partlyable said:


> I used to stay at Irwin’s bay cottages and more recently when I have went up we have done vrbo. Looking at the price for yurkies you probably get what you pay for. Sounds like a place I would stay fit sure if it was me and a buddy fishing. If I tried to take my wife and kids there I would be in trouble. If you were unhappy I would suggest finding a vrbo. There are some in all price ranges.
> 
> As far as the lake goes, I am making the drive for a single day of fishing June 17th. Good luck to all of you headed up before then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck! We looked into Irwin Bay while there. Seems like they run a much better operation. I’ll have to look more into vrbo too for our next trip. Let us know how you do!!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Yerkey's was fine for what we needed. The beds sucked and all the screens had holes which would have been a problem if it was buggy but luckily it was not. I did have to hold my breath at the fish cleaning station. Bob needs to sink some money into improving the cabins but at that price, I was not expecting much. We stayed in the 3br cabin and was nice to have the extra space for the 2 of us. I just posted a recap of my trip. Good luck to you guys that are heading up there!


----------



## bdawg

We're staying at a VRBO on the south end of the lake in a week and a half. Any fishing hotspots down there? I haven't fished the south end before. We'll be trying for anything that bites from panfish to muskie.


----------



## jpbasspro

bdawg said:


> We're staying at a VRBO on the south end of the lake in a week and a half. Any fishing hotspots down there? I haven't fished the south end before. We'll be trying for anything that bites from panfish to muskie.


 Hey best of luck! I’m not familiar with the south end what so ever. Looks like it can get choked up with weeds though. Check out the Facebook page “Chautauqua Lake Musky and Walleye” group. They have some insight.


----------



## partlyable

bdawg said:


> We're staying at a VRBO on the south end of the lake in a week and a half. Any fishing hotspots down there? I haven't fished the south end before. We'll be trying for anything that bites from panfish to muskie.


I will be up next Thursday bass fishing. I also have only fished the south end 2 times, but if your looking for panfish hit the inside or outside edge of the weeds with worms. You can also go in the weeds if they are not too thick. I have never really targeted walleye up there, but it looks like trolling bottom bouncer or drop shoting the outside weed edge should get you a few. I know absolutely nothing about musky I have caught 2 up there lifetime 1 while perch fishing and one on a spinnerbait. Good luck report back with how you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg

partlyable said:


> I will be up next Thursday bass fishing. I also have only fished the south end 2 times, but if your looking for panfish hit the inside or outside edge of the weeds with worms. You can also go in the weeds if they are not too thick. I have never really targeted walleye up there, but it looks like trolling bottom bouncer or drop shoting the outside weed edge should get you a few. I know absolutely nothing about musky I have caught 2 up there lifetime 1 while perch fishing and one on a spinnerbait. Good luck report back with how you do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm bringing my boat up there that is registered in Ohio. Do I need any special New York registration to launch my boat there?


----------



## DVDAngelo

bdawg said:


> I'm bringing my boat up there that is registered in Ohio. Do I need any special New York registration to launch my boat there?





bdawg said:


> I'm bringing my boat up there that is registered in Ohio. Do I need any special New York registration to launch my boat there?





bdawg said:


> I'm bringing my boat up there that is registered in Ohio. Do I need any special New York registration to launch my boat there?


No you do not. Your Ohio registration is fine if it is current.


----------



## partlyable

Just got back from the lake got up there we’d evening like 6 and caught 13 bass biggest was 2.9 before dark. Was back on the water Thursday from 7-4 it was slow had about 15 bass biggest was only 1.6 lbs. the cold front seemed to push them out from the docks till the afternoon. I did catch a 12.25 inch yellow perch on a spinnerbait. Good luck bdawg when you go up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg

Found the walleye this morning! Cold NW wind blowing onto a hump on the south end of the lake. Fished the base of the hump in 13' of water just outside the weeds where the wind was blowing onto the hump. Also catching white perch, sunfish and yellow perch. Most too small to keep. Had one big smallie on yesterday that broke my 6lb test. It was deep at the base of a hump too. Watched a guy catch 2 bass under a dock on a wacky rigged senko yesterday.


----------



## bdawg

Caught the fish on a green and orange jighead and half a crawler.


----------



## joekacz

bdawg said:


> Caught the fish on a green and orange jighead and half a crawler.


Nice walleye and hopefully tomorrow will be a repeat for you.


----------



## DVDAngelo

Will be up there in two weeks fishing for smallmouth. What was the weed condition of the lake?


----------



## bdawg

got more last night. Pink jig was hot. Caught 4 but 2 were short of legal. White perch were nailing worms every time we dropped down! Could have kept many more. Moved to 10' of water and caught more sunfish and no walleye. Weeds are growing in any depth less than 10'. They are actively cutting them around the docks. Water is just starting to turn green. Mostly clear though.


----------



## bdawg

Ended the week catching 16 walleye, 13 were legal size. Biggest was 21.5". All on half a crawler and a jig near the bottom in 12-14' of water except one that was in the weeds in 9' of water. If you were too close to the weeds you caught a lot of white perch and sunfish. Too far out and you caught nothing but little yellow perch and the occasional walleye. Didn't catch a single largemouth bass all week. Dad got 2 decent smallmouth the last day in the area we were catching walleye before. I got one big smallie, 19.5" and 4-5 lbs, drifting across a point that had a rocky bottom in 14' of water on a jig and crawler. We anchored there and just caught a lot of white perch. The smallie I lost earlier in the week was bigger than this one! We'll be going back next year. Already have a place reserved for the middle of June! Thanks for the advice guys!


----------

